# Why two drill bits for Jr. Gent fountain pen?



## kmetzger (Jul 15, 2016)

Hello all - I'm going to make my first fountain pen and would be grateful for some advice. I checked out the Jr. Gent at Craft Supplies, but can't figure out why two drill bit sizes are needed. The instructions don't say anything about drilling, except for recommended speeds. https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/docs/gentlemens_pen.pdf


----------



## mecompco (Jul 15, 2016)

The cap uses a 12.5mm tube, and the body of the pen uses a 10.5mm tube. If you look at the view of the components, you will clearly see that the cap tube is larger than the body tuve. Thus, the need for two different drill bits. 

Regards,
Michael


----------



## kmetzger (Jul 15, 2016)

Thanks, Michael. I found decent instructions here: http://www.penblanks.ca/instructions/english/Jr Gent II.pdf


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jul 15, 2016)

In general, most kits that require a cap will have two different size drill bits. 

You are probably aware of this but in case not, the Jr gent rollerball is exactly the same drill bits and bushings as the fountain.  And many other 'Jr' kits and others as well.


----------

